# 60 New Premade Book Covers - Over 1300 Available - RockingBookCovers.com



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

Are you looking for Bestselling cover designs for Affordable Prices? At Rocking Book Covers you can get Custom Covers or Premade Covers that will look as good as anything that comes out of big New York's Traditional Publishers. I've worked with over 1000 indie authors now and some have gone on to have multiple top places on their Amazon genre lists..

But, picking a cover designer can be hard, because there are many who have that 'Bestselling cover designs' claim. And legitimately. That's why I also try to write helpful articles about cover design and process. You can learn useful stuff just from that without even hiring me first. These will help you make a more educated decision when looking at designers and designs:

1. Book Cover Design Checklist (18 Things to Prepare Before Ordering a Book Cover):
Book Cover Planning Checklist (Things to Know Before Ordering a Book Cover Design) - now with a Downloadable document that you can print out!

2. 12 Things to Expect from a Book Cover Designer:
12 Things to Expect When Hiring A Book Cover Designer

3. 5 Different Ways to Brand Book Covers for Series:
4 Different Ways to Brand Book Covers for Series

4. Book Cover Design Prices in 2019 (Observation of market trends and why cover pricing ranges so much):
Book Cover Design Prices in 2019

5. 12 Book Cover Design Mistakes That Could Ruin Your Book Sales
12 Book Cover Design Mistakes That Could Ruin Your Book Sales

6. How to Screw Up a Great Book Cover
How to Screw Up a Great Book Cover

7. 6 Things All Good Book Covers Have in Common
6 Things All Good Book Covers Have in Common

Some of the covers I've done:


































*What you get:*


at least 2 concepts in about 5-7 days after the deposit is paid
_100% moneyback_ guarantee if none of the designs done are used as a cover on Amazon
world-class photomanipulation covers (I'm not an illustrator)
stock photos included in the price (some cover designers will have lower prices but you have to buy stocks yourself)
high-quality ebook covers and print covers of any needed size suitable for CreateSpace
3D Mockups and Audiobook covers can be created, matching the main cover

*Testimonial:*

_I worked with no less than 4 cover artists before finding rockingbookcovers.com, and none of them could deliver the service and product I needed. Some of them were great people but couldn't do the super complex manipulations I needed. Some had the skills I needed but not the communication and professionalism. I was so relieved to find rockingbookcovers.com delivered on both. I was nervous at first because rockingbookcovers.com is a fairly new site, but after the initial consultation I was actually excited about my book covers again. Adrijus' passion is contagious. I've never experienced this level of service and communication with a designer before. His communication is prompt prompt prompt! 
I'm not an easy author to work with and Adrijus knew exactly how to direct the project while still getting the exact result I wanted. Adrijus is not only incredibly talented at design, he also has a keen marketing sense and desires the books he works on to succeed. He keeps working until he's happy, and he has a sharp sharp eye. That said, he was consistently ahead of deadline and never behind. Bottom line: rockingbookcovers.com delivers. The covers are stunning, the customer service is unmatched, and I won't have a cover created anywhere else from now on. 
-Opal Mellon_

Portfolio, prices and packages can be found at Bestselling Book Covers for Self-Publishing Authors. As you will see, no signs of this sale are on my website. It's not available to others and won't be.

Looking for a cheaper option? Premade covers are best for that, costs between $50 and $100 and are only sold once. Now there are about 1000 covers to choose from:
http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/

Best wishes,
Adrijus G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RBC--

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks! [br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow--loving what I see so far!
*off to check out your website*


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Wow--loving what I see so far!
> *off to check out your website*


Thank you! 

@Betsy, understood. Won't break the rules!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

gorgeous! wish  needed cover right now


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

Some of those are pretty nice. Good luck to you.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for kind words!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Only 5 days left to get this deal! After that, it won't be repeated. My prices will go up in the middle of this month/start of May. 


Cheers
RBC


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

You have some really awesome designs! I don't know how you work with just one stock photo and still make your covers look so cool >.> 
I need at least 2...


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

ClariiY said:


> You have some really awesome designs! I don't know how you work with just one stock photo and still make your covers look so cool >.>
> I need at least 2...


Thank you Clarissa, appreciate it!  You got some great ones too. Like your website, the intro page is good, shows off covers well.

Depends on the cover mostly, sometimes it's the text that is main focus, sometimes it's one stock and then texture work and manipulation. Or brush work.

Cheers


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

RBC said:


> Thank you Clarissa, appreciate it!  You got some great ones too. Like your website, the intro page is good, shows off covers well.
> 
> Depends on the cover mostly, sometimes it's the text that is main focus, sometimes it's one stock and then texture work and manipulation. Or brush work.
> 
> Cheers


I consider textures stock too xD I just love my pen tool so much that it feels weird if I don't use it for a cover. Haha! 
Anyway, I wish you all the best!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

ClariiY said:


> I consider textures stock too xD I just love my pen tool so much that it feels weird if I don't use it for a cover. Haha!
> Anyway, I wish you all the best!


Counted them as a bit different but yeah, haha not big difference. I do love texture work tho. And I like Pen tool too, it's totally the best! haha

Keep it up!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New deal for KBoards members! No signs of it on RBC Website so you can see it's not a marketing trick. 20% off any package price just for Authors from this forum.

New cover designs will be added as soon I've cleared up authors permissions to do it.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Adding some Premade Covers today and updating portfolio/testimonials. Here is a recent testimonial from KBoards author I had the chance to work with:

_I worked with no less than 4 cover artists before finding rockingbookcovers.com, and none of them could deliver the service and product I needed. Some of them were great people but couldn't do the super complex manipulations I needed. Some had the skills I needed but not the communication and professionalism. I was so relieved to find rockingbookcovers.com delivered on both.

I was nervous at first because rockingbookcovers.com is a fairly new site, but after the initial consultation I was actually excited about my book covers again. Adrijus' passion is contagious. I've never experienced this level of service and communication with a designer before. His communication is prompt prompt prompt!

I'm not an easy author to work with and Adrijus knew exactly how to direct the project while still getting the exact result I wanted. Adrijus is not only incredibly talented at design, he also has a keen marketing sense and desires the books he works on to succeed. He keeps working until he's happy, and he has a sharp sharp eye. That said, he was consistently ahead of deadline and never behind. Bottom line: rockingbookcovers.com delivers. The covers are stunning, the customer service is unmatched, and I won't have a cover created anywhere else from now on. 
-Opal Mellon_


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Some recent work, more coming next week:









Raised pricing now. KBoard members still get a discount tho, prices are at $127/$177/$347 instead of the ones on the site.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Adding new Premades to the Portfolio and new cover for KBoards author made last week:


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

15 new Premades added today, more coming soon:


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Dude, your covers are awesome. I love the texture/ grunge style you got going on with some of these. Very edgy and sure to stand out.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I was looking at some of these and they made me want to write a story just so I could buy one.


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

The "Never Again" guy reminds me of Aaron Rogers of the Packers.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

h.m. ward said:


> Dude, your covers are awesome. I love the texture/ grunge style you got going on with some of these. Very edgy and sure to stand out.


Thank you very much!!!  I was hesitant to do them and show them as I felt they might be too edgy and weird haha But this is developing to be my style more and more so great to hear words like yours!!!

@David Scroggins Awesome, that's my goal!  You could totally buy one and write it.. haha Anyway, no pressure, thank you for kind words!

@Robert Brumm True! It's the eyes probably


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Over 50 Premade covers now available on Rocking Book Covers website!

A new sale, ending on July 1st for Print book covers - $200 for print/ebook cover and 2 banners for Facebook/Website etc.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Less than a week left for Print cover sale! $200 for both, print/ebook cover. Sale ends on July 1st.

Get yours while it's on!

Here is a recent new cover I did, for a fellow KBoards member!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Some new premade covers added:










New Summer sale on until 20th of July - 2 for price of 1. Any Custom Cover package. Not for premades!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Just 3 days left for 2-for-1 sale! Get it while you can. You can save one cover for later on if you don't need 2 now (I can hold the reservation for 2 months).

Some of the new premades added:









Check them all out at: http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/

New series that will be out in the future:


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

RBC said:


> New series that will be out in the future:


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

KayBratt said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you very much Kay! 

Updated portfolio and added newest works. More premades will be coming soon!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't updated this for some time. I'll be making bit more premades as custom work finished up mostly for now. Will add a few new covers that I'm very proud of. Can't wait!

Anyway, check out premades, and custom cover design services. If you're looking for dark and gritty stuff, I'm your guy!


----------



## LanelleH (Jul 4, 2013)

Your work is amazing!    I definitely bookmarked your site.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Barbie Hall said:


> Your work is amazing!  I definitely bookmarked your site.


Thank you very much!  Hopefully, we'll get to work on your covers in the future somehow. Best!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

I love your covers, very inspiring!


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous. They don’t fit my genres, so I can’t buy, but they’re superb.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

I like the Fatal Exchange Cover and all those covers with the single woman faces. What is your website again? I scrolled down the thread but can't find it. TQ.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JanThompson said:


> I like the Fatal Exchange Cover and all those covers with the single woman faces. What is your website again? I scrolled down the thread but can't find it. TQ.


What stuck with you on Fatal Exchange?

www.rockingbookcovers.com


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Austin_Briggs said:


> Wow, gorgeous. They don't fit my genres, so I can't buy, but they're superb.


Well, maybe you day!  Thank you!!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

FostinWD said:


> I love your covers, very inspiring!


Cheers! You won't believe this but I actually had the exact same theme as your website when I started first too haha talk about coincidence!


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

RBC said:


> What stuck with you on Fatal Exchange?
> 
> www.rockingbookcovers.com


I like these things about it:

1. Gritty, chunky font that is readable.
2. Balance between title and author name.
3. Clarity of message.
4. The guy's one eye.

I'm not sure about the blood-splattered Ben bills. I think that's TMI. But it is what it is, and the entire cover looks great!

I also like the other cover, The Painting. That house in the background, the entire layout....


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JanThompson said:


> I like these things about it:
> 
> 1. Gritty, chunky font that is readable.
> 2. Balance between title and author name.
> ...


Pretty much agree on everything haha Glad you noticed the house on The Painting, I love it but it's bit harder to spot. Good to see other notice it. It's for a fellow KBaords member and book 2 is coming out soon.

You got some very nice covers pinned on Pinterest btw, keep it up.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

AmberDa1 said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

RBC said:


> Pretty much agree on everything haha Glad you noticed the house on The Painting, I love it but it's bit harder to spot. Good to see other notice it. It's for a fellow KBaords member and book 2 is coming out soon.
> 
> You got some very nice covers pinned on Pinterest btw, keep it up.


At first I didn't see the house but on second glance there it was... Good artistry. It's like a mystery within a mystery.

Thanks! I didn't think anybody noticed my Pinterest board. I just keep pinning away the covers I like...


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JanThompson said:


> At first I didn't see the house but on second glance there it was... Good artistry. It's like a mystery within a mystery.
> 
> Thanks! I didn't think anybody noticed my Pinterest board. I just keep pinning away the covers I like...


Cheers! Yeah it's a secondary element not supposed to distract from title and main visual.

I think it has some subscribers already and is doing good. Keep it up!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

RBC said:


> Cheers! You won't believe this but I actually had the exact same theme as your website when I started first too haha talk about coincidence!


shut up!

well I love my website theme but I know sooner or later I will have to change it to something more flexible hehe


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

FostinWD said:


> shut up!
> 
> well I love my website theme but I know sooner or later I will have to change it to something more flexible hehe


Yup. Anyway, good luck with cover design service.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

RBC said:


> Cheers! Yeah it's a secondary element not supposed to distract from title and main visual.
> 
> I think it has some subscribers already and is doing good. Keep it up!


Hey thanks! I just pinned The Painting to my board. Well done!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JanThompson said:


> Hey thanks! I just pinned The Painting to my board. Well done!


Is that all?  Thank you!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

RBC said:


> Is that all?  Thank you!


You're welcome! Keep up the great work with the covers.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JanThompson said:


> You're welcome! Keep up the great work with the covers.


Thanks Jan! I would like to become the best in the world for the thriller/horror/crime covers so I have a lot of work to do! Will do my best!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Long overdue for an update. Almost finished with a free ebook guide on how to get a great book cover and hire the right book cover designer for it. Should launch next week. Doesn't matter who you'll hire to design, the guide will be helpful!

Here are some covers I did (some new ones included)







:


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Nice work as usual Adrijus. Your covers are awesome. They caught my eyes perusing Amazon thrillers before I even knew they were your covers.

Great idea on the guide, book cover design is a subject that can be quiet intimidating for writers. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Nice work as usual Adrijus. Your covers are awesome. They caught my eyes perusing Amazon thrillers before I even knew they were your covers.
> 
> Great idea on the guide, book cover design is a subject that can be quiet intimidating for writers. I'm looking forward to it.


Thanks Alan! Appreciate it! 

Yeah, I hope this will help out a lot. It will be available for download free so I hope lots of authors will get it.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I was looking at some of these and they made me want to write a story just so I could buy one.


Ha, I already have. It's a good thing I came across the site because I have a story I had titled "Lethal Journey" and was coming close to publishing, so I have changed my title.

Either of his covers for Wayward Journey, or Lethal Journey would have been ideal, especially the Wayward Journey, where the person seems to be walking a road between a border crossing.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Decon said:


> Ha, I already have. It's a good thing I came across the site because I have a story I had titled "Lethal Journey" and was coming close to publishing, so I have changed my title.
> 
> Either of his covers for Wayward Journey, or Lethal Journey would have been ideal, especially the Wayward Journey, where the person seems to be walking a road between a border crossing.


Haha.. wow. It's a great title, I'm surprised it wasn't published before!

Those two are in my all-time favorites. Wayward Journey is still probably no.1.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

RBC said:


> Haha.. wow. It's a great title, I'm surprised it wasn't published before!
> 
> Those two are in my all-time favorites. Wayward Journey is still probably no.1.


Yeah it is a great title, but I'm happy with my new one. But yeah, Wayward Journey is cool. I have mocked up a cover and posted it on my blog, but it screams self-designed. At some stage I'm, going to need a cover designing and looking at these, I may just take the plunge here.

http://declanconner.com/


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Decon said:


> Yeah it is a great title, but I'm happy with my new one. But yeah, Wayward Journey is cool. I have mocked up a cover and posted it on my blog, but it screams self-designed. At some stage I'm, going to need a cover designing and looking at these, I may just take the plunge here.
> 
> http://declanconner.com/


New one's pretty good too!

And yeah, cover needs help. Premade cover can be great start if you can find a match somewhere.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

EelKat said:


> I've been writing a pulp serial (Friends Are Forever aka The Twighlight Manor Series)(a horror/sci-fi cross genre) since 1978 (there are over 200 stories in the series now). It's previously only been available in magazines and very limited run chap books. For the 35th anniversary I'm compiling the fan faves and re-releasing them as a series of short story collections (5 to 10 stories per volume depending on word count of each story), while adding new stories to each collection, as well. With ebooks in vogue now magazine/pulp sales have plummeted all across the board and most mags are out of business now. It's getting harder and harder to find mags that still print horror/sci-fi shorts any more, thus why the move to getting the series out of mags and onto Kindle. The series has never been available in book format (or ebook format) before, so this is a really big change.
> 
> Anyways, I've been looking for a cover artist for the series, but every where I looked nothing "matched" what I had in mind. Readers who know the series have a very specific idea about what it is, the feel of it, so I wanted to find that same gritty gothic cyber punk horror sort of feel for the cover art. Your work is the most amazing I've seen, it is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I'm so definitely using your covers for the series.
> 
> Becoming the best horror writer in the world is my goal, so looks like we can strive for this together...just ordered 9 covers btw.


Nice! Keep us posted on those covers and when your ebooks are available for purchase, sounds like great stuff.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

EelKat said:


> I've been writing a pulp serial (Friends Are Forever aka The Twighlight Manor Series)(a horror/sci-fi cross genre) since 1978 (there are over 200 stories in the series now). It's previously only been available in magazines and very limited run chap books. For the 35th anniversary I'm compiling the fan faves and re-releasing them as a series of short story collections (5 to 10 stories per volume depending on word count of each story), while adding new stories to each collection, as well. With ebooks in vogue now magazine/pulp sales have plummeted all across the board and most mags are out of business now. It's getting harder and harder to find mags that still print horror/sci-fi shorts any more, thus why the move to getting the series out of mags and onto Kindle. The series has never been available in book format (or ebook format) before, so this is a really big change.
> 
> Anyways, I've been looking for a cover artist for the series, but every where I looked nothing "matched" what I had in mind. Readers who know the series have a very specific idea about what it is, the feel of it, so I wanted to find that same gritty gothic cyber punk horror sort of feel for the cover art. Your work is the most amazing I've seen, it is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I'm so definitely using your covers for the series.
> 
> Becoming the best horror writer in the world is my goal, so looks like we can strive for this together...just ordered 9 covers btw.


Wow.. incredible milestone! I'm honored to be a part of it. You've set the record of most covers bought at once too! I really hope they will do great.

I'd be very happy to help out as much as I can for such goal!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

If you've been unsure about who to hire for the book cover design, here is a short, free guide that features these topics:

Things to expect from a book cover designer
Pricing ranges
Signs of bad book covers
What good book covers have in common
Premade cover pros and cons

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/get-great-book-cover-free-guide/

Download it and if you have any more questions feel free to ask me at info(@)rockingbookcovers.com !


----------



## Rufus Beerman (May 11, 2013)

Hey, I just noticed that my cover is one of your featured covers! Awesome! I can't wait to get it out there. Allllllllllllmost done!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Rufus Beerman said:


> Hey, I just noticed that my cover is one of your featured covers! Awesome! I can't wait to get it out there. Allllllllllllmost done!


Yup! And I'm looking forward to the 2nd one when the time comes! Keep me updated on the book release!


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, your covers freakin' rock. Love 'em. So many ebooks out there just have images (usually a person or couple) slapped on top of another image. Yours are truly professional.

*scribbling down your contact info*


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

rachelaukes said:


> Wow, your covers freakin' rock. Love 'em. So many ebooks out there just have images (usually a person or couple) slapped on top of another image. Yours are truly professional.
> 
> *scribbling down your contact info*


Thank you Rachel!! A ton! That's awesome to hear! 

Hope your books are doing well!


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson (Apr 3, 2013)

RBC said:


> Haha.. wow. It's a great title, I'm surprised it wasn't published before!
> 
> Those two are in my all-time favorites. Wayward Journey is still probably no.1.


Now if only that lazy author could get the next book out - the fans said they liked book #2's cover more than #1.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

NathanHaleJefferson said:


> Now if only that lazy author could get the next book out - the fans said they liked book #2's cover more than #1.


Yeah, that's what I say!!!  And no, #1 all the way!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are some of recent covers I've finished up in last few weeks, one for fellow KBoards member and 4 for a small new Publisher in NY.









Hope you guys like them.

Planning to release some new premade covers on weekend or next week, about time to do so but I'm swamped at the moment.

*Created a Facebook Fanpage where you can ask questions if you need about book cover design, check it out and join *

www.facebook.com/rockingbookcovers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy New Years!!!! Hope KBoards will have great 2014!

Here are 10 new premade covers this week. There were 12 but 2 are gone already - Alive and Search are bought.










Best wishes, 
Adrijus


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice! Heading over to the site to take a peek


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

RBC:

Listen, I tend to do my own covers because I can play around with them and get them just where I want them. Therefore, I don't usually buy premade covers, but I just wanted to take the time to tell you that I absolutely LOVE your work. These are, for me, some of the most outstanding premade designs I've ever come across. Your covers truly evoke an emotional response from me.

I've already sent two other writers to check out your site today, and I hope that translates into some sales for you. I may even have to start re-thinking my DIY cover strategy and buy one of yours next time!

Steve


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

scslawin said:


> RBC:
> 
> Listen, I tend to do my own covers because I can play around with them and get them just where I want them. Therefore, I don't usually buy premade covers, but I just wanted to take the time to tell you that I absolutely LOVE your work. These are, for me, some of the most outstanding premade designs I've ever come across. Your covers truly evoke an emotional response from me.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you very much Steve! Feedback like this is one of the best things about doing this! Awesome! Thank you very much for showing my site to others too, if you ever decide to buy a cover from me, I'll give a discount for it! 

@Pauline Cheers! Hope you liked some of those!

@Emily Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Great covers. I've bookmarked.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Great covers. I've bookmarked.


Cheers! Hope you'll find something you like in future!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

25 new premades added today! Over a 100 available now.

www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Congrats on having the Wall Street Journal pick one of your Russell Blake covers to feature in their article about Russell! Since he has over 25 book covers and only three featured in the article (including your cover), it speaks volumes on your talents (IMO).


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Congrats on having the Wall Street Journal pick one of your Russell Blake covers to feature in their article about Russell! Since he has over 25 book covers and only three featured in the article (including your cover), it speaks volumes on your talents (IMO).


Thank you, this came out of the left field and was awesome surprise. Very grateful for it! Glad to see that indies get recognition and I was small part of it. Hoping many more articles like that will come out in 2014!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!!!

Posting a new batch of premade covers. Might be my second to last batch ever of premades ever.

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Newest.jpg

If you like any of them, let me know and it's yours!

Best,

Adrijus G.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> Last batch of pre-mades? Why?


Saving stock photos I love for custom book cover designs and I'm expanding into author websites (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186003) and want to work on that part of author brands.


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

adrijus is the only guy I will use from now on for my covers. They are so perfect and he is so easy to work with. He did not do my first one in the series but #2 and #3 are all his. 5 stars!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

WCHoffman said:


> adrijus is the only guy I will use from now on for my covers. They are so perfect and he is so easy to work with. He did not do my first one in the series but #2 and #3 are all his. 5 stars!


Thank you very much!  Looking forward to finish those two up!

Created a thread for my Author Website service, if you need a website, give me a shout! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186003


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice covers.

The link in your banner goes back to this thread, and not your site, by the way.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Nice covers.
> 
> The link in your banner goes back to this thread, and not your site, by the way.


Thank you!

Used to have KBoards special deals so wanted people to know, will probably update it soon to website address. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Some great looking covers! Good job. Bookmarked.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

belindaf said:


> Some great looking covers! Good job. Bookmarked.


Thank you! 

Some of my new favourite covers will come to portfolio soon. Last batch of premades will probably be done not next but following weekend.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

RBC said:


> Used to have KBoards special deals so wanted people to know, will probably update it soon to website address. Thanks for reminding me!


Ah, I see. 

I can't view your site either, don't have Flash loaded and don't want it on my old, slow computer. Maybe you could put a few images here?


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

There's no Flash on my site. 

Here are few of newest works, still waiting for one series to finish up:



















Green one is for a fellow KBoards member!


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

Very nice artwork.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Keith Rowland said:


> Very nice artwork.


Thank you!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

Fresh batch of 50 premade covers! Never made so much before. Probably last one too. Hope you'll find some covers you like and need!

Preview:









http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/

Portfolio update coming soon too, will be adding some of my favorite covers and testimonials.

Have a great evening!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New cover, haven't added to portfolio yet, so lucky to have gotten a chance to make it for the guys:










First in the series, two more aren't public yet. Can't wait to show the series off tho!

P.S. If anyone needs a matching website to their cover, or would like the two made at the same time, I've now added author website design service at http://www.rockingauthorwebsites.com (it's KBoards thread is here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186003.msg2656055.html)

Best, 
Adrijus


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New cover, part of an updcoming series!










Premade covers are selling well, so if you need one, check them out while most are there!

www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers

Hope your writing is going well!

Best, 
Adrijus


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Working on few redesigns for book cover design case study with KBoards members. One finished and 3 more in the works. Swamped but hoping to finish them all soon and make a great case study for all indies to benefit from.

Here is one of newest covers. Historical fiction fans might love the book:










P.S. If anyone needs a Sci-fi cover, I'd love to do one! Shoot me a message and we might workout a deal with some discount (because I want to add Sci-fi cover to my portfolio).


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Really really really proud of this cover, loved making it, definitely wanted to do more Sci-fi covers and this is awesome! Can't wait to see it live on Amazon and read it:


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't updated this thread for a while.. here are few custom designs I did. Not all out yet sadly so can't show more..




























I've been slowly putting up some designs concepts from unnaproved versions on my sale as Premades, over 110 covers there now.. www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers Check them out! Getting ready for post-NANOWRIMO so will upload even more in coming weeks.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> Just have to say, Adrijus just finished three covers for me, based on pre-mades, that fit a spur of the moment zombie series that came together like magic. I'll post the first cover on my signature soon since I can't figure out how to link an image here with posting an actual link. It was great to work with him and I loved the results.


Hey Ann!

Thanks for dropping by and commenting! I'm glad these worked out so well.. makes me want to go back to doing more premades..

Enjoyed working with you too and hope we'll do it some time in future again! 

Best, 
Adrijus


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Collecting some of the unapproved cover design concepts and made some new premades. Tax season is here so I'm doing a Kboards sale, instead of $35 and $50 prices, Kboarders can buy covers for $30/45 as it was previously. If you need a cover, let me know that you're from Kboards when contacting me!

www.rockingbookcovers.com

Here are newest uploads:


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't updated for a bit. Here are some recent book covers for clients:




























And some new Premade covers:










More available at www.rockingbookcovers.com


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Some new premades uploaded on the site (over 30 probably since last update)!

www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers

And a new, not dark as usual for me, cover for client:










More updates in the pipe but some are still in the works


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

RBC said:


> Some new premades uploaded on the site (over 30 probably since last update)!
> 
> www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers
> 
> ...


Very nice. I've been trying to expand out of my own dark style myself. Congrats on great work!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

4DCharacters said:


> Very nice. I've been trying to expand out of my own dark style myself. Congrats on great work!


Thank you!

P.S. I have trouble getting to our site. It doesn't load up.. might be my PC but it's not loading up for awhile now..


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Great work!


Thank you!


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Excellent guy to work with. For all you thriller/crime/horror writers: His covers 
have that disturbing 'edge' that you need.

Anrijus is tops.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

RBC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I have trouble getting to our site. It doesn't load up.. might be my PC but it's not loading up for awhile now..


Hmmm... that's strange. According to Pingdom it takes about 2 seconds to load. Maybe my link is bugged. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Kirkee said:


> Excellent guy to work with. For all you thriller/crime/horror writers: His covers
> have that disturbing 'edge' that you need.
> 
> Anrijus is tops.


Thanks a million! Hope you're doing well and will have a kickass 2015!


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

RBC said:


> Some new premades uploaded on the site (over 30 probably since last update)!
> 
> www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers
> 
> ...


I have to say you make some amazing premades.

I'm after one that is for a thriller so I will be in touch.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

jono said:


> I have to say you make some amazing premades.
> 
> I'm after one that is for a thriller so I will be in touch.


Thank you! Let me know which one so I can take it off the market if you really need it. 

Updated with some new premades last night.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Howdy!

Hope you're having a good week and first month of 2015 is ending well!!

I've uploaded some new Premades, some are weird and experimental:



















Check them out at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

*Just to say a big thank you to Adrijus for riding to my rescue. He did a great discount deal on 13 of his premade covers to freshen up and re-brand my short story covers. *

*Sales had died a death, but so far downloads have increased five fold in the first week. *​
*Here's what I had before as self-made covers.*​














*And here's what he provided.*​














*I think you'll agree, these are a vast improvement. He's also a great guy to work with.*​


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Decon: Wunderbar! Absolutely beautiful. Good luck with them and great to hear about the increased sales. I was rooting for you. You're original covers aren't "bad" per se, but a lot of those stocks have really made the rounds since the early days.

I for one will vouch that Adrijus rocks! Super talented, super fast and super easy to work with. He had a pre-made sci-fi cover posted once and I couldn't believe it was up for grabs at the price it was. I had to have it and now I have a new novella WIP because of the ideas it invoked. There are a lot of uber affordable pre-mades out there but they don't get much better than Adrijus.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys!! 

Thank you so much for shout outs! Made my day!  

@Declan, thanks a mil! Glad I could help and I look forward to help you finish this turnaround year! 

@D.L. Wunderbar!  Thank you! I appreciate the super kind words and hope that the WIP will do well when it comes out. Please let me know when it's live!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Big A rocks! I have two of his covers in reserve  

His talent, combined with his top-notch customer service, PLUS affordable to newbie pricing cannot be beat!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> Big A rocks! I have two of his covers in reserve
> 
> His talent, combined with his top-notch customer service, PLUS affordable to newbie pricing cannot be beat!


Big A Loves Big L!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi!

Bunch of new premade covers added to www.rockingbookcovers.com and here are some of them:


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi RBC,

Definately a noob when it comes to this stuff and have a question on your covers.

In addition to not needing an extended use license, do you remove your sold pre-mades from sale, or do you continue to offer them?

PS: Love the work and am definately interested in your services for my upcoming YA/NA Sci-Fantasy novel.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

harker.roland said:


> Hi RBC,
> 
> Definately a noob when it comes to this stuff and have a question on your covers.
> 
> ...


Howdy!

No worries!

Each premade cover is only sold once, so yeah, it's taken off of the website! 

Thanks and would def. be glad to help out with covers!! Feel free to ask more questions if needed!

Best, 
Adrijus


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

Just bought a pre-made cover from Adrijus. He was super quick, very responsive, and extremely accommodating. I highly recommend him to anyone looking for a fantastic cover.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

M Stephen Stewart said:


> Just bought a pre-made cover from Adrijus. He was super quick, very responsive, and extremely accommodating. I highly recommend him to anyone looking for a fantastic cover.


Thanks a million! Pleasure to work with you!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Over 20 new Premades added this week. Some weirdos in there!!! 










Working on a new service for authors also. Should come out with it next month latest. Hoping it will work well!


----------



## Jack Krenneck (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not really a potential buyer (you don't seem to do many epic fantasy covers), but even so, one of those premades really caught my eye.

"Weed," on the bottom right corner jumped off the screen at me. I think it's because you _never_ see a character looking upwards like that. Ever.

It's hard to be original (and I think originality is a bit overrated) but you sure pulled it off there.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I agree, they look great, but I'd like to see more dark fantasy on there. They're all horror and thriller based. Maybe some with a bit more adventurous typography too.
I keep looking though...  *loves me some preciouses coverses*


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Jack Krenneck said:


> I'm not really a potential buyer (you don't seem to do many epic fantasy covers), but even so, one of those premades really caught my eye.
> 
> "Weed," on the bottom right corner jumped off the screen at me. I think it's because you _never_ see a character looking upwards like that. Ever.
> 
> It's hard to be original (and I think originality is a bit overrated) but you sure pulled it off there.


Hi,

thanks!  It is a great shot, photographers could be capturing more images like that, I agree, we designers can then make more stuff with them!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

D-to-the-C said:


> I agree, they look great, but I'd like to see more dark fantasy on there. They're all horror and thriller based. Maybe some with a bit more adventurous typography too.
> I keep looking though...  *loves me some preciouses coverses*


I'll see what I can do about more Fantasy! 

And as far as text, it's a fine line, fancy text can be too much for some covers, esp busier ones with lots of things going on or impressive effects. I tend towards simplier typography but busier cover image, they balance each other out. On the other hand, thanks for your thoughts, I'm definitely planning to work to improve my designs and typography is one of the things!


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

I like what you've done with Sterility. Very nice.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Donald Rump said:


> I like what you've done with Sterility. Very nice.


Thank you!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't updated for a while. Uploaded over 30 new premades this month (March) and here is few of them for preview:



















You can find them at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers ! I've also added a separate list for updates on when new premades come out. You'd also get article updates or notifications about new articles etc.

Hope you're having a great month!

P.S. Big news coming in April!


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

damn - you are good! I just saw this thread for the first time and man oh man... it makes me want to write dark and gritty books.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

FMH said:


> damn - you are good! I just saw this thread for the first time and man oh man... it makes me want to write dark and gritty books.


So my covers are a bad influence? 

Yes! *fistpump*



Thanks for kind words! Hope you're doing well and writing is great! Maybe one day we will get to work on a book of yours!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

Time for some new premade covers! If you're interested, I've added a separate special email list for alerts of when new premade covers go up on my website. It's at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers










Hope you're having a great week!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Just uploaded 20 new premades to the site. Do check them out at:

www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers

Preview:


----------



## RachelSilbes (Apr 28, 2015)

These are wonderful! I wish I could make such beautiful cover graphics, but alas my biggest strength is coding websites. Keep up the amazing work!

If you don't mind me asking, how often do you get a sale on your premades?

Since you have so many and scrolling takes a while have you ever thought about putting them in categories so people can find what they want faster?


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

Great collection. I went through all of your pre mades and didn't see anything that said dystopian-mad max style-wasteland. I'll be keeping an eye out for one because I love the general feel of all the covers.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

RachelSilbes said:


> These are wonderful! I wish I could make such beautiful cover graphics, but alas my biggest strength is coding websites. Keep up the amazing work!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how often do you get a sale on your premades?
> 
> Since you have so many and scrolling takes a while have you ever thought about putting them in categories so people can find what they want faster?


Cheers! Stick to websites! Play to your strengths! That's the best.. I wish I was coding too but I'm not so I just stick to covers myself mostly.

I get around one premade sale a day. Depending on how many new ones I made, can be more.

I never find a good gallery that I like to use so yeah, it's not optimal.. but people spending lots of time on the site is good!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JV said:


> Great collection. I went through all of your pre mades and didn't see anything that said dystopian-mad max style-wasteland. I'll be keeping an eye out for one because I love the general feel of all the covers.


Thank you!

I see what you mean. I haven't done too many of those recently. We'll see if something comes up in future there! 

P.S. Waiting for the new Mad Max movie so much!!!!!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there!

Just uploaded 20 new premade book covers to the website:










Some new things brewing and I have been quiet on Kboards. Hopefully, new projects will be liked by Kboards. 
Best, 
RBC


----------



## stevenremington (Jun 17, 2014)

Excellent!!!  

What's the turn around time for premade covers again? These are real nice! thanks for the update.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

stevenremington said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> What's the turn around time for premade covers again? These are real nice! thanks for the update.


Usually less than 24 hrs. Unless I'm out of town or something unexpected happens. But most of the time, less than a day if I got all the info for the book.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Some important updates! 

I'll be raising the prices of Premade Covers from July 15th. I've uploaded 10 new ones and will do another round before the deadline for price raise but the prices will not be the same for long. So if you need a cover, take it! 

Here are some new premades:


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

So as mentioned few weeks ago, I've raised prices for Premade book covers. Covers now cost $40 and $55 instead of $35 and $50. Was deciding between higher ones (starting at $45 instead of $40 now) but decided not to rush.

Here are 30 new premades that just went on sale yesterday. Take a look and book one if something matches what you need! 










Have a great weekend!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

Hope your Monday is going well!

Uploaded 40 new premade book covers for both prices, $40 and $55. Hadn't made some more expensive ones for a bit so 7 new ones are there now.

Here are some of the new ones:










www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers

Cheers
Adrijus


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

I know there's a lot of choir members here but Adrijus is simply the best pre-made bang for the buck. Highly recommended.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

D.L. Shutter said:


> I know there's a lot of choir members here but Adrijus is simply the best pre-made bang for the buck. Highly recommended.


Thanks you! Really appreciate this!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

I like some of your premades, you'll probably hear from me in a few weeks


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JalexM said:


> I like some of your premades, you'll probably hear from me in a few weeks


Cheers! Sounds good!  Good luck with writing!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 29, 2014)

I like a LOT of these premades. And I'm picking. Bookmarking.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

bb-8 said:


> I like a LOT of these premades. And I'm picking. Bookmarking.


Good to hear! Thank you!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey there!

More premades uploaded in last few weeks. About 40-50 of them. Here is a small preview:










Check them out at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers

Cheers
Adrijus


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Any chance we might see some YA paranormal/gothic premades in the future?


----------



## Elidibus (May 13, 2015)

I really like these and its refreshing to see covers that have a military look and feel to them. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find covers like that. Definitely bookmarking


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

-alex- said:


> Any chance we might see some YA paranormal/gothic premades in the future?


Maybe! Post a sample cover you think is great, I'd like to see that! 

@Elidibus, thank you!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

So I've uploaded some new premades to the website and I will be raising prices of premades from November 1st. I've seen so many designers now charging over $80 for these I couldn't believe.

Here are previews:










Check them out at:

www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers

Use the chance for lower prices now!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Back on the forum after a long time. Due to some personal reason I wasn't active here so time to catch up..

I'm doing a January Premade Book Cover Design sale. $10 off of any premade - whether $50 or $70 ones. So until February 1st all covers are either $40 or $60.

Here are newest 35:










You can order on the website or through PMs here!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Uploaded a new batch of premades in time before ending the January sale. 20 new designs! Sale will end on February 1st so get your cover now if something matches! Here is a preview:










Available at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Have a great week!


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

Your covers are so good they make me want to write stories to fit them.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

WCHoffman said:


> Your covers are so good they make me want to write stories to fit them.


Thanks a lot! It would definitely be very cool to have one book like that!  Or a short story! But hey, use the inspiration and don't buy, as long as it gets creative juices going, that's good!


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome covers, chief. 

And a tip of the hat from me for that Detroit cover.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

TommyHill said:


> Awesome covers, chief.
> 
> And a tip of the hat from me for that Detroit cover.


Thank a bunch and any time! Hope writing is going well!

Thread is gonna cross 20k views, wow! Kboards rock!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Lookin' good!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Lookin' good!


Thank you!


----------



## Darius Brasher (Feb 6, 2015)

RBC said:


> Thanks a lot! It would definitely be very cool to have one book like that!  Or a short story! But hey, use the inspiration and don't buy, as long as it gets creative juices going, that's good!


It's funny you should say it would be cool to have one of your covers inspire a book as that is exactly what one of your covers did. I ran across your covers before I even saw this thread, and one of them inspired a book idea. I'm about halfway finished with it. I'll be contacting you about buying the cover in the next few days.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Darius Brasher said:


> It's funny you should say it would be cool to have one of your covers inspire a book as that is exactly what one of your covers did. I ran across your covers before I even saw this thread, and one of them inspired a book idea. I'm about halfway finished with it. I'll be contacting you about buying the cover in the next few days.


AWESOME!!! 

Looking forward to it. PM me which cover so I can reserve it. Doesn't mean you have to buy it for sure but it would be a shame if I sold it before.. So just temporary hold can be done.


----------



## Darius Brasher (Feb 6, 2015)

RBC said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Looking forward to it. PM me which cover so I can reserve it. Doesn't mean you have to buy it for sure but it would be a shame if I sold it before.. So just temporary hold can be done.


I just sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Darius Brasher (Feb 6, 2015)

I want to publicly praise the OP. I bought a premade from him last week for an upcoming release, and I absolutely love it! The first version wasn't exactly what I wanted, but the RBC tinkered with it until it was. I would happily buy from him again.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Darius Brasher said:


> I want to publicly praise the OP. I bought a premade from him last week for an upcoming release, and I absolutely love it! The first version wasn't exactly what I wanted, but the RBC tinkered with it until it was. I would happily buy from him again.


Thanks a lot! I appreciate kind words and it was good to work with you. Hope the book will do very well!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New batch of premades uploaded, 30 new ones this time!










Getting very close to 700 total designs now available!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

An update with 30 new Premade Book Covers:










If either catches your eye, you can book them from the website or by PM'ing me here on Kboards!

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi!

Since last update here I've uploaded over 40 new premades, all at $50 a pop. Now over 700 premades to choose from. Here is a preview for new ones:










Also, I wrote an article about things to do before hiring a book cover designer (preparing for your book cover order) since I've been getting questions related to that more often. I really think it's a helpful one when preparing for the process so I suggest checking it out!

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-design-checklist/

As always, if you have questions or a cover you want to order, feel free to message me here or contact me through the website!


----------



## KUDI-Design (Mar 24, 2016)

Like always... On top   GREAT JOB


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

KUDI-Design said:


> Like always... On top  GREAT JOB


Thank you!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Just uploaded a new, huge batch of 100 premade covers to the website:
http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers-50/

Here is a preview:










Check them out and buy yours if something matches!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

RBC said:


> Just uploaded a new, huge batch of 100 premade covers to the website:
> http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers-50/
> 
> Here is a preview:
> ...


Hey, I was wondering if my last email got to you?


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JalexM said:


> Hey, I was wondering if my last email got to you?


Yup! Will get to updates tomorrow!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

RBC said:


> Yup! Will get to updates tomorrow!


Alright thanks!
I already have an idea for book 2's cover even though the actual book part won't be done until after summer.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

JalexM said:


> Alright thanks!
> I already have an idea for book 2's cover even though the actual book part won't be done until after summer.


Sounds good! But no pressure!

Enjoy the writing!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Uploaded 25 new Premade book covers yesterday! Hope you'll like them!










http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers-50/


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

extremely nice covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

geronl said:


> extremely nice covers


Thank you very much!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New Premade covers added! Now over 920 designs! Getting to a big 1000 soon!

Here are some of new design:










Find them at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## Taitrina (Oct 17, 2014)

Given that there are so many now. Have you thought about splitting them roughly according to genre? Or at least maybe putting them on different pages. I was having a quick look the other day to see if there was anything appropriate for my reader magnet and it was overwhelming. Also random but I will be emailing you next month about the cover for my sequel. Sorry it's taken so long.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Taitrina said:


> Given that there are so many now. Have you thought about splitting them roughly according to genre? Or at least maybe putting them on different pages. I was having a quick look the other day to see if there was anything appropriate for my reader magnet and it was overwhelming. Also random but I will be emailing you next month about the cover for my sequel. Sorry it's taken so long.


Hi!

I tried splitting it different way but that didn't work (people only found one page and didn't go to the 2nd etc). Will see about Genres.. Need to figure out how to update the website in general too. 

And no worries, no pressure from my side, work on your own schedule! I'm happy to help whenever needed!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Added 20+ new premade covers and itching closer to the 1000 mark. Around 950 covers available at this time. Some new ones for preview here:










Check them out at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers !


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Two new things this time:

1. I've added a downloadable book cover design checklist to the article and now any author can get it in Word or Google Docs format and print it out for later use. You can get it here (at the bottom of the post):

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-design-checklist/

2. Added 30 new Premade book covers and now it's over 950 designs to choose from - www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## Ebooksforfreeinc. (Jan 1, 2016)

Great stuff for horror books!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Ebooksforfreeinc. said:


> Great stuff for horror books!


Thanks! Dark and gritty tends to be my thing.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New batch of premade book covers added. Still haven't reached a 1000 but at around 940 now. Here are previews for new designs:

[imghttp://www.rockingbookcovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/40-premades.jpg[/img]

Check them out at http://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers ! If you find one you need, you can order through website or here on KBoards!


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

I have always loved the RBC pre-made "style"!

My only gripe is that some of the covers I'm looking at while browsing the site don't have larger versions to check out more closely and some of the images/textures make it hard to see exactly what's all in there on the small version.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

shellabee said:


> I have always loved the RBC pre-made "style"!
> 
> My only gripe is that some of the covers I'm looking at while browsing the site don't have larger versions to check out more closely and some of the images/textures make it hard to see exactly what's all in there on the small version.


Hi! 
Thanks for kind words! And criticism!

I do keep the covers at that size because on Amazon they appear even smaller. If author likes the cover at my preview size it will work on Amazon too. If I show them at bigger size it will be harder to imagine smaller cover size that shows up on Amazon. It's kind of done for this reason.. But I see your point too! If I redesign the website, I might try to do something for it. 

Adrijus


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally crossed 1000 premade book covers available on the website so for that reason I'm doing a sale on them until July 1st! All covers are now $40 instead of $50 and are only sold once.

Here is a preview for latest round of designs:










Check them out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've added 30 new designs and now there are 3 days left until sale ends!

Preview for new designs:










Order yours now if you see a cover you'd like!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Some new Premades added last week. I've been a bit slow on making new ones but I'm setting a new goal of 1500 of them on the site in next 3 months (currently around 1100). Want to have the best premade book cover site by a single designer online.

Hope you'll like the new designs! Here is a preview:










Check them out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice. I might be in touch for one.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

hunterone said:


> Nice. I might be in touch for one.


Cheers! 

Sounds good, but no pressure. More designs coming on Monday I think.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Slowly adding new Premade covers to the website and 30 been added at the start of the week. If you need a cover, check these out, maybe something fits!

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi!

I've added another 30 new premade book cover designs and now total is around 1150 covers to choose from. All still cost $50 each but from September 1st I'm raising the prices to $60 per cover. So if you're looking for a good cover, check these out and reserve yours now if something fits!










Shop at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Bye!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Another batch of new designs! 45 new covers added. Probably last batch before price raise (Sept. 1st). I may squeeze in a batch of Romance covers before September 1st but that's just to expand the range probably won't include my usual genres (thriller, horror, YA, fantasy etc).

Some of new designs:










Find them at: http://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Adrijus


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

Love the cover Adrijus! They're fantastic!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've recently decided to do Romance covers and I'm starting with 35 designs. It's new thing so I'm learning them and will add at least 50 of them each month for a while next.

Preview of first batch:









They are all available at: http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers/

Also there is a sale still going on, until September 1st, where all covers still cost $50 each. After that price goes up to $60.. So if you are in need of cover or have some cover on your mind, now is the time to get them ..

See all kind of genre covers (around 1250 now) at http://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

P.S. If you sign up for Premade Book Cover design updates list, you can get $5 discount for each cover bought forever. That's a bonus for those email list members!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bunch of new designs added before price raise on September 1st. 40 new designs in all genres, here is a preview:










Mix of different genre premades: www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Romance Premades: http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers/

Get your's now if you need a design because prices for premades are going up from $50 to $60 a pop!

Best, 
Adrijus


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New little batch of Premade Covers added yesterday. Been super busy (and sick) so catching up and not enough Premades made but will be doing more of them next week. In the mean time, here is a preview for new ones:










You can find them here at http://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Cheers!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Howdy!

Just a short update this time. I've added 20 new Premades to the site, all kinds of genres - 5 Romance covers and 15 others (like Thriller, YA, Horror etc).
All covers cost $60. Here is a preview:










Check them out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Cheers, 
RBC


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

I like to follow these because one day I will find one that nearly fits perfectly a story idea I've already began building in my mind.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

AjaxMinoan said:


> I like to follow these because one day I will find one that nearly fits perfectly a story idea I've already began building in my mind.


Thank you! Certainly hope you will!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Over the last few days I've added 25 new premades, mostly for Romance and Thriller/Mystery, YA genres.

You can see them here:










http://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Book your cover now if you find something that matches!
Adrijus


----------



## jaglionpress (Oct 5, 2016)

You do excellent work, and thank you for your patience in working on the cover to "Marrying a Monster"!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

jaglionpress said:


> You do excellent work, and thank you for your patience in working on the cover to "Marrying a Monster"!


My pleasure!  Hope you're well!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Howdy!

I've just added 40 new premade book covers. They are in Thriller, Romance, Horror and YA genres. Here is a preview:










Covers are here:

Mix of genres (non-romance) at: www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Romance Premades available here: http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers/

If you need a cover, book one now!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi!

I've decided to officially add these discounts for authors who buy multiple premade book covers from me. New pricing is this:

*1 Premade - $60

3 Premades - $50 each

5 Premades - $45 each

10 Premades - $40 each*

Can you pay these and then not get all covers at once? Yes, for start, I will say we can do that! So let's say you want to buy 7 covers but can't find 10, we can still agree on 10 cover package price and you can get other 3 covers later.

You can find covers at: www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Some new premade will come on Monday! 
Cheers, 
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New designs and new sale added! Since Nanowrimo is finishing I think it's a good time for authors to start looking for covers. I've lowered the price for covers from $60 to $50 each.

Here is a preview for new designs!










There is about 1400 premades total! Check them out here at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Cheers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New premade covers are coming in next few days! Sale for premades is on until 15th of December.. and those who join VIP email list can get further discount of $5 (so while the sale is on cover actually costs $45)! See the covers at:

http://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

I've also collected book cover articles in one place where you can find advice about hiring cover designer, design tips, cover design checklist and more:

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design-articles/

Visit these and feel free to email/message me any time if you have questions etc!

Hope you're enjoying the weekend! 
RBC


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Nice covers. Nothing really space opera-ish but some could still be used as sci-fi, depending on the story.

Like this one:


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

geronl said:


> Nice covers. Nothing really space opera-ish but some could still be used as sci-fi, depending on the story.
> 
> Like this one:


Thank you!

And yea, I don't have too many Scifi covers in general, I don't find too many stocks I'd like to use for them and when I do they kinda sell fast.. I should try doing a big bunch of them in future.. I think I'll do it in Q1 of 2017. Thanks for commenting and letting me know your thoughts! I appreciate it!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Newest update! There is around 24 hrs left for my sale on Premade Book Covers. I've added 25 new designs and all covers are $50. December 15th is the last day for it.

Here are newest designs for preview:










Choose your cover at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers !

P.S. There is an option to get a cover for $45 each if you join my Premades VIP email list as that brings $5 discount and notifications on when new designs are coming out! Sometimes there are exclusive discounts just for list members too! Join up and save more!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm doing a special KBoards sale for Romance Premade Book Covers. All of them cost $45 each until January 1st. It's only for Kboards members and it's not even seen on the website. If you need a cover contact me here or through website and just mention you're from Kboards.

All Romance Premades available here: http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers/

And if you join my Premades Cover VIP Email list you can get additional $5 off for each cover (forever) and updates on when new designs come out. This can be done on the Premades page by leaving your email address in the sign up box.

Happy Holidays!
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

Hope 2017 has started well for you!

I've 25 new Premades added in last few days! Here is a preview of some of them:










All covers cost $60 and there is around 1350 of them available now!

Check them out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

P.S. If you want $5 off for any Premade cover bought, join my email list on the Premade covers page! Members get the discount and are first to be notified about new designs coming out!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've added 35 new premade book covers for sale on my website. Lots of thriller covers this time, 7 romance covers and some others for horror/suspense. I've decided to make at least 1200 premades this year, so a 100 a month on average. So more will be coming every month. 

You can check out covers here:

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

For Romance covers:

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers

If you need a cover, book your's now! And if you join my Premades VIP email list you will get $5 off of any premade cover bought!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

I've uploaded 65 new premades to start off February! All kinds of genres - Thrillers/Romance/Horror/YA/Fantasy and few Scifi covers. Got to around 1400 designs available for sale now. Check some of them out here below:










See all covers at:

Mix of genres: www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers
Romance/Erotica covers: www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers

Cheers, 
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

Hope writing is going well!

If you're on a lookout for good and inexpensive cover, I've added 25 new Premade Book Covers to my website and now there is around 1450 of them available.

Here is a preview of this batch, (quote a dark one I'd say):










Check the covers out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

All covers cost $60 but if you join Premades VIP email list then they go down to $55 for you. Members get discounts and learn first about the new designs as they are uploaded so I'd suggest joining it and enjoying the benefits!


----------



## rockondon (Aug 2, 2016)

I need a cheap cover for a novelette I'm giving away for free. Do you have any with an underwater fantasy theme? 

The book includes a one-man underwater submersible cruising along the ocean floor with crazy glowing creatures and vegetation, ruins, rock formations, stuff like that. I'd like it to match my other cover theme-wise.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

rockondon said:


> I need a cheap cover for a novelette I'm giving away for free. Do you have any with an underwater fantasy theme?
> 
> The book includes a one-man underwater submersible cruising along the ocean floor with crazy glowing creatures and vegetation, ruins, rock formations, stuff like that. I'd like it to match my other cover theme-wise.


Sadly, no. No underwater creatures..  Some covers have underwater/water but feature a woman.. the only more abstract cover with guy is this one









P.S. Nice cover for book 1!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

rockondon said:


> I need a cheap cover for a novelette I'm giving away for free. Do you have any with an underwater fantasy theme?
> 
> The book includes a one-man underwater submersible cruising along the ocean floor with crazy glowing creatures and vegetation, ruins, rock formations, stuff like that. I'd like it to match my other cover theme-wise.


I guess if you take a public domain image and add the creatures and stuff...
















"It's the biggest mystery we have ever found!"


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

geronl said:


> I guess if you take a public domain image and add the creatures and stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea. That could work.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello! 

Haven't updated things here for a while so decided to do a KBoards special sale on Premade Book Covers. All designs are $45 from now until Monday (17th of April). 

There are around 1450 designs available for different genres - Thriller, Mystery, Romance, Horror, Dystopia, Paranormal, YA, Fantasy, etc. Check them out at: www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers or www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers (for Romance covers).

If you see a design you like and want to book it, comment or PM me here or contact through the website. Mention that you are KBoards member!  

Best, 
RBC


----------



## Kristal Shaff (Jun 1, 2011)

Question. If you wanted to switch up the typogrpahy, can that be done? (Looking for a friend). I noticed on some of your previous samples that your typography had more variety. They are all very similar now.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Kristal Shaff said:


> Question. If you wanted to switch up the typogrpahy, can that be done? (Looking for a friend). I noticed on some of your previous samples that your typography had more variety. They are all very similar now.


Hi! Yeah, I allow changing of the font. Author can pick any font from any premade and I can use that. Or we can match the font with any previous book they've released, I just need to know the font names...


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi!

I've added 25 new Premade Book Covers for sale few days ago. Now there is around 1500 covers for sale. All cost $60 each (or $55 if you're a member of Premades VIP Email List).

Here are preview of some of them:










Check them out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers or see Romance covers at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers/premade-romance-book-covers

Hope you like them!
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

I've started a KBoards special sale for Premade Book Covers - $45 per cover ($50 for non-Kboards members). 30 new designs added recently and now there are around 1500 covers available. Preview for new designs:










Check them out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Sale ends on Monday (midnight Sunday). Each cover is only sold once! 
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Howdy!

I've added 25 new Premade Book Covers for sale. 11 Romance and 14 other book covers. In total there is around 1600 of them available.

Here is a preview of new ones:










Discount applies if you order (or reserve) multiple covers:

1 cover - $60
3+ covers - $50 
5+ covers - $45

If you see a cover you like message me here or contact through the website! 

Best,
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello! 

I'm doing a KBoards special sale on Premade Book Covers - all designs are now $50 instead of $60. Sale is on until 1st of August, so it's on for less than a week! 

Over 1550 designs available in total, in many genres - thriller, romance, horror, YA etc. Check them out at: 

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

As you'll see, there are no signs of sale on my website, it's only for Kboards. To book a cover, just mention you are from Kboards through email contact form or by PMing me here!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

I've added 25 new Premades for sale yesterday. Now there is around 1600 designs for sale. All originals, only sold once. First come, first serve.

Here is a preview for new ones:










If any design fits your book, shoot me a message here or through the website!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New 30 designs added on sale. Now there are about 1650 all together in all genres.










If you see something you like, reserve the cover now as it's only sold once, to only one author.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New Post! I've been following book cover design prices and watching what's trending. Like, Premade covers going a bit up in pricing etc. This is not to say that author must spend X or Y or Z on cover. Just more an overview of pricing ranges and why they are different. As long as you know them and understand why prices are low or high, whatever decision you make is good. Every author is at different point in their journey.

Here is a link:
http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-design-prices-2017/

Best!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello!

New update. I've added 25 Premade Book Covers to website for sale and there are about 1700 designs to choose from. You can see a preview of new ones here:










If you're looking for cover design, check out all the Premades at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Best, 
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Recently added 30 new Premade Book Covers again. Thriller/Suspense and Romance covers mostly. Here is a preview of them:










Check them out live at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Cheers, 
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've uploaded 25 new Premades and am doing a sale on Premades!

All designs are now available for $50 each and Sale will last until Sunday!

Preview for new designs is here:










No designs are templates, all are original and only sold once. If you need a cover, book yours now while sale is on!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi!

I'm doing Kboards special sale for Black Friday and Cyber Monday. During this long weekend, you can buy 1 cover from me and get 1 FREE. Usually, the price for eBook cover is $399 but during this sale it comes down to $200 if you average out! 

Price for eBook AND Print cover is $499 so during this sale you'd get 2 of them at an average price of around $250!

You don't have to do both covers at the same time - it can be cashed in in next 6 months. 1 now, 1 later. I'm willing to be flexible here. 

If you need a great book cover that can become a bestseller, hit me up on PMs or through my website contact form - www.RockingBookCovers.com!

Cheers, 
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

30 new Premades added on the website. Added some Sci-Fi covers after a long while, have been neglecting those.

Check out the new ones here in preview:










You can browse all designs here:
www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Best!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't updated with new Premades for a while but here are some new ones! It's back to around 1900 premades now after some Sales happened.










Check them out at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers and book yours!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Howdy!

I'm doing a 200 premade book covers in 30 Days Challenge. It's been 5 days in and I have 30 new designs. Here are some previews:









www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

If you'd be interested to get first dibs on new covers daily and watch this challenge, come join my Facebook group(with which comes $10 discount for premades too):

https://www.facebook.com/groups/154286185239856/

Cheers!
RBC

I'll also be posting useful resources, cover advice, answer design questions in the group so if you need help, join up!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm at halfway point with the 200 Premades in 30 days challenge and have added 40 new covers this week (total number of covers made for the challenge is at 95). If you need a cover, check out a preview here and then visit the website:










www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Hope you will find something you like!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

100 new Premade covers uploaded for sale!

I've finished up the 30-Day challenge and made 200 cover goal happen. Now all covers are on the website available for authors. Here is a preview of some of them:










Check them out on my website at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

It was a hard but fun challenge! Helped me get over the 2000 premades on offer barrier too.

If you need an affordable cover, check these out, they are a great option!


----------



## smlocke (May 14, 2018)

Hi there! I was thumbing through your premades, which all look fantastic! I was hoping to find one that had a 20s-noir vibe, maybe something with a Tommy gun. Have you ever played around with that aesthetic?


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

smlocke said:


> Hi there! I was thumbing through your premades, which all look fantastic! I was hoping to find one that had a 20s-noir vibe, maybe something with a Tommy gun. Have you ever played around with that aesthetic?


Thanks! Glad you like them! 

Nothing much with that aesthetic now sadly. I might do it in some time, I'll do another big Premades challenge in June/July and might have few of these then. I have saved some stocks with 20s gangsters but haven't used yet.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm doing an exclusive Flash Sale for Boards members - all Premades cost $50 each until June 1st! 

There are around 2000 designs available and all are only sold once. Check them out at: 

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

You can book a cover through contact form, or this thread or PMs here in forum!
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I wrote an article that should help you prevent(or fix) the loss of book sales that happen because of cover design mistakes. You worked hard on your novel but if it's underperforming, these might be holding you back. Check the article out and avoid these in future:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-design-mistakes/

Hope this helps!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Just launched an email mini-course for indie authors called '5 Days to Better Book Covers'. In it I teach how to see book covers more like a cover designer which will help you pick better covers, hire better designers, and sell more books because of more effective covers:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/5-days-to-better-book-covers/

This can be a course that adds new perspective. I tried to show how we designers see covers differently than authors, just like authors read books differently than an average reader.

I hope you'll join in and find it helpful!


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks. I signed up for the course.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Vidya said:


> Thanks. I signed up for the course.


Awesome! Hope you'll find it insightful!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bumpy bump! Updated the email course more... Hope more Kboarders join and find it useful.

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/5-days-to-better-book-covers/


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've always loved Nanowrimo and how impactful and helpful it is for indie authors. It not only helps write but brings the community together. I've decided to join it too this year, altho with a twist... I'll be trying to make 500 Premade book covers in 30 days! It's a ton of work and I don't think anyone has made that many covers in a month yet in the industry. I'd love to be the first one!

I'm keeping daily updates and designs posted here:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/nanowrimo-book-cover-challenge/

Authors can reserve any cover made and maybe use it for their Nanowrimo book, that would be awesome! Come check out the covers and enjoy Nanowrimo if you're in. I hope to win! hehe Even have my eyes on the prize - a Microsoft Surface Pro 6. If I make all 500 and they sell well, I can buy it soon!

Hope this doesn't look too crazy!  
Best,
RBC


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RBC said:


> I've always loved Nanowrimo and how impactful and helpful it is for indie authors. It not only helps write but brings the community together. I've decided to join it too this year, altho with a twist... I'll be trying to make 500 Premade book covers in 30 days! It's a ton of work and I don't think anyone has made that many covers in a month yet in the industry. I'd love to be the first one!
> 
> I'm keeping daily updates and designs posted here:
> 
> ...


That's some challenge! Looking forward to seeing what great covers you come up with. Good luck.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

RBC said:


> I've always loved Nanowrimo and how impactful and helpful it is for indie authors. It not only helps write but brings the community together. I've decided to join it too this year, altho with a twist... I'll be trying to make 500 Premade book covers in 30 days! It's a ton of work and I don't think anyone has made that many covers in a month yet in the industry. I'd love to be the first one!
> 
> I'm keeping daily updates and designs posted here:
> 
> ...


Wow, impressive challenge!  Looks like you're off to a good start. Best of luck on your challenge and in reaching your Surface Pro goal!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

cagnes said:


> Wow, impressive challenge!  Looks like you're off to a good start. Best of luck on your challenge and in reaching your Surface Pro goal!


Thanks a lot!  Fingers crossed! Long road ahead, but seeing comments like this is awesome.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> That's some challenge! Looking forward to seeing what great covers you come up with. Good luck.


Thanks a bunch!  I appreciate the attention/time!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

So I have 320 new premades. I didn't get to 500 premades as the Nanowrimo's challenge was but I'm ok with it as there was a ton of custom design work. Here is a small glimpse of some covers I made.










And here is the link to the post with all the 320 premades I did:
https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/nanowrimo-book-cover-challenge/

If you'd rather browse by genre, check out www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

It was fun and these seem to do well already.

Cheers, 
RBC


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

RBC said:


> So I have 320 new premades. I didn't get to 500 premades as the Nanowrimo's challenge was but I'm ok with it as there was a ton of custom design work. Here is a small glimpse of some covers I made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! I fell short of NaNoWriMo. Only hit 21K words but that's 21K more than I had when I started the challenge.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Nice work! I fell short of NaNoWriMo. Only hit 21K words but that's 21K more than I had when I started the challenge.


700 words a day, that's pretty good still! 

And thanks, it was fun! I think I'll go for 500 again in few months. Gotta get there.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bumpy bump! New covers have been selling well, get yours if you need one! About 2100 premades still available.

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Just created a Quiz for authors to test their knowledge - see if you can tell a good book cover from bad one!

https://www.RockingBookCovers.com/quiz

Test yourself and see if you can score 10! If not, there are answers and explanations page after the quiz. If you score low, means you risk choose a lame cover or hiring wrong designer for your next book.

Hope this helps and if it's a cool idea, I might do more!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

RBC said:


> Just created a Quiz for authors to test their knowledge - see if you can tell a good book cover from bad one!
> 
> https://www.RockingBookCovers.com/quiz
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun idea. Will give it a try tomorrow (it's bedtime here).


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

RBC said:


> Hope this helps and if it's a cool idea, I might do more!


Thanks! It was fun.

(Minor) constructive criticism if you want to expand it or do more: I scored high and it seemed a bit easy. Some of the answers were telegraphed as correct just by how the choices were written. Some could use a "choose all that are correct" format if available to make for some tougher decisions. In a few cases the bad options were a bit too far in the laughable direction to really serve the purpose of showing how much an eye for design matters.


----------



## ShawnaReads (May 9, 2019)

A nice idea, though I do agree that the test could be reworked to be more difficult. Many of the multiple choice options telegraph what the answer is. Maybe have someone who isn't in the book business at all and knows nothing about design take it. Maybe have several such people take it. If most of them still get most things right, you might see that you have a problem with the test.

(second paragraph deleted because it doesn't look like this forum has a spoiler tag)


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

@Jan Hurst-Nicholson - hope you'll enjoy it! 

@J.Tanner - thanks for feedback! Don't mind it at all, I'm testing this quiz anyway. I'm trying to tow the line of not making it too hard, but yeah, I see few might be too easy. I'll be working to update it.

@Wanderer - no spoilers for others please!  I don't disagree much as I came from that mindset. I'm a designer, after all, haha... I want that to be the no.1 thing, but I've seen too many bad covers do well, while only matching the genre. They both are kind of right tho, and that's why that question was hard I think. Purposefully gave two answers like that. Thanks for feedback. I will have a hard quiz for 'Good VS Great' covers. That one will go into much much subtler differences in covers. But I'll be working on this one too. I think I'll make it longer too.


----------



## D. A. J. F. (Mar 29, 2019)

RBC said:


> Hello!
> 
> *Just released a quiz! Test yourself if you can distinguish between a good cover or bad one. It's not always easy!
> https://www.RockingBookCovers.com/quiz *
> ...


Nice articles about book cover design.


----------



## ShawnaReads (May 9, 2019)

RBC said:


> @Wanderer - no spoilers for others please!  I don't disagree much as I came from that mindset. I'm a designer, after all, haha... I want that to be the no.1 thing, but I've seen too many bad covers do well, while only matching the genre. They both are kind of right tho, and that's why that question was hard I think. Purposefully gave two answers like that. Thanks for feedback. I will have a hard quiz for 'Good VS Great' covers. That one will go into much much subtler differences in covers. But I'll be working on this one too. I think I'll make it longer too.


Sorry about that. I deleted the paragraph since it doesn't look like there's a way to spoiler tag here.

I think a good vs. great quiz could be really interesting.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Wanderer said:


> Sorry about that. I deleted the paragraph since it doesn't look like there's a way to spoiler tag here.
> 
> I think a good vs. great quiz could be really interesting.


No worries! 

I hope so. It will be harder to make too (esp. explaining differences).


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

D. A. J. F. said:


> Nice articles about book cover design.


Good to hear! Glad you like them. Trying to make my website best source of info for this online!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bumpy bump!

I've updated quiz answer options to be less obvious on some questions. It shouldn't be too obvious but should be still an easy-ish quiz.

Test yourself here:
https://www.RockingBookCovers.com/quiz

Writing more articles this month, so more coming soon.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Starting a sale on Premade book covers on my site. All of them now cost $55 each! There are around 2000 of covers available and you can check them out at:

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

The sale is due to me traveling to South East Asia in August, and this is a way to get some additional travel income.  

Sale ends on August 1st! First come, first serve!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bumpy bump! Sale is continuing and I've made some new covers in romance and thriller genres. Am making more premades as it goes too. 

Check them out at. www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

About 24hrs left til the Premade Summer Sale ends! 

I've uploaded 15 new premades and all covers are $55. Check them out at:

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers 

Sale ends on the 1st of August! All covers are sold on first come, first serve basis.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm adding a new service for social media designs, ad images, banners and other author branding designs. If you need to promote a coming launch, advertise a book on Facebook or Bookbub or renew a banner on your website, this is perfect service:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/author-branding-design

Any single image, like a banner or FB banner costs $15 and if you need a few more, there are packages of 3 designs for $35 or 5 for $50. Perfect solution to get your launch images in one place for example!

Check this service and maybe we can work on these in future!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

25 new Premades added on sale! Check them out at:

https://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

And here are some for preview:


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Added 30 new Premade Covers this week. After cleaning out some old/bad designs, there is around 1500-1600 premades available now. Some covers available now previewed:









Check them out live at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Some new Premade covers for sale available from the challenge I'm doing where I will make 200 Premades in 30 days. All premades cost $70. Check them out here:
https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/nanowrimo-book-cover-challenge-2/

You can reserve any Premade here in the comments or on my website's Contact page.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've finished up the 30 day Nanowrimo challenge and added over 100 new Premades for sale. You can see all of them at:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/nanowrimo-book-cover-challenge-2/

Or you just want to look at the genres relevant to you, then go here and pick the right genre page:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers

Also, from December 1st, I will be raising prices. I will still keep these current ones at around $75-90 but all new designs will be varying in price from then on. So, if you see something that matches your next book, might want to snag the cover before the deadline.

Best,
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New pricing and shopping experience are now live!

I was considering raising all prices for premades, but looking at some older designs, they were not worth the bigger price so I dropped some designs and decided to price covers between $50 and $90. There will be more expensive covers coming but not in all genres. I'll keep the pricing range broad to fit all budgets.

You can see new more convenient way to buy covers and new designs at:

https://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

New additions:

*Gift Cards* (buy your friend a gift and they can spend less on a cover or even get it free)
*Wishlist*
*Ratings* (give covers and articles ratings)
Ordering update like Print cover, audiobook cover or promotional image is as easy as checking a box

Hope you will enjoy this improvement!

Happy New Year!
Adrijus


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New additions! 40+ new premade designs added on sale now. Here is a preview of some of them:










Hope you like them and check out the rest at www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers

Best, 
RBC


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

More new Premades added since last update! Two batches, 25 and 35 covers so total of 60. Many genres included. Small preview:










Check them out at:

www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've decided to do a premade book cover giveaway. There's plenty of bad news and all of us just being in limbo for next few months (big recession??) etc so I figured why not try to have something fun and maybe help boost some writers' careers a little. 

If you're planning to launch a new book(or renew old one) in next 3 months, you can now enter a free giveaway where 10 authors will win 1 premade book cover of their choosing from my 900+ designs available. Nothing much to do to enter it really, I won't be using the email addresses for future emailing etc. Learn more about the giveaway entry here:

www.RockingBookCovers.com/giveaway

Winners will be announced on April 15th! So the giveaway is only 5 days long. Winners will be emailed and announced on my Facebook fan page.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've uploaded 50 new Premade book covers and am now doing a Kboards sale for them with a 35% discount. Sale ends on this Sunday.

Check out the covers at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/ and enter coupon *kboards35* for the discount.

About a 1000 designs currently available.

Stay healthy and creative!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Some new Premades available! Few previews here:










Check them out at - www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/

The majority of covers is in the range of $50-100.

All kinds of genres/subgenres available.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Released 40 new premade book covers again. Some previews here:










As always, prices are between $50 and $100 to keep it affordable to anyone.

Hope you like these and maybe something even fits your story!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello,

I've released a 100 new premade covers few days ago, after finishing a 10-day challenge. Here are a few for preview:










Check them all out at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/ , you can browse by your needed genre, put covers into Wishlist and choose from almost 1000 designs.

Stay healthy and creative!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm doing a Black Friday sale on Premade Book Covers with a 20% discount, which is on until December 1st. So going thru Black Friday and Cyber Monday. These are some of the 1000 covers available:










Use a code *BF2020* for the discount in the Cart page or Checkout page.

Browse the premades here:
www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bunch of new premades added, mainly in Thriller/Mystery and Romance genres:









Over 1000 premades available in all genres. Over 400 in thriller/mystery/suspense and over 300 in romance. Check them all out at https://www.RockingBookCovers.com/premade-covers/


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Wrote a new article on how great book covers get screwed up by small details sometimes. In that case, instead of a great cover author has a good one only. 









How to Screw Up a Great Book Cover


Ever wonder what separates a good book cover from a great one? This post will try to show you the difference with 3 examples of a great book cover design gone wrong due to a mistake.Hopefully, seeing these will help you improve your cover picking and judging skills. ;) Typography Mistake This...




www.rockingbookcovers.com





This reviews 3 different covers and shows why they got messed up a bit and how to improve them.

Observing these things will help you judge covers and cover designer skills better!


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

RBC said:


> Wrote a new article on how great book covers get screwed up by small details sometimes. In that case, instead of a great cover author has a good one only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was really cool!

I'd kind of love it if you showed your new, improved version though I understand it's not your place to do that. But... it would still be really cool if you did.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Fortunate said:


> This was really cool!
> 
> I'd kind of love it if you showed your new, improved version though I understand it's not your place to do that. But... it would still be really cool if you did.


Great to hear! 

I totally see what you mean. You're right I don't want to mess with other designers' work too much, critiquing could get you in enough heat.. but I think I will add a few of my own screw-ups in the future to expand it.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi!

I've added 40+ new premade book covers for sale. Ton of thriller/mystery/psych thriller/suspense covers, some romance and few horror covers. Few designs for preview here:










As always, check them out at:


https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

More new premade covers added, all in the $50-100 price range. As always, trying to provide covers for all to be able to afford. Now over 1100 covers to choose from, 500+ thriller/mystery covers, 300+ romance/erotica covers etc.

Newest ones for preview here:









Check them all out at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/

Hope 2022 will be kick ass year for you!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

I've added 50 new premades during the month of January and February and here are some for preview:









Check them out at www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/

As always, first-come, first-serve. All prices are between $50 and $100.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Bunch of new premade book covers added to the sale, now at over 1200 designs available. Preview of some recent ones here:








As always, check them out at https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/ and if you join the Premades VIP email list you can get 15% off for any premade cover bought.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

New update! Doing a Nanowrimo covers challenge and making 100 premade cover designs in 30 days. Currently over 80 are done. You can see few new ones here:









Check all of 1300+ designs now available at:
www.rockingbookcovers.com/premade-covers/

Hope you like these and rock on!


----------

